
Ask HN: rna-seq/dna-seq/computational genomics service company - federiconitidi
I’m exploring with a friend the idea of creating a bioinfo services company focused on ad-hoc analysis of rna and dna sequences. I’m wondering if you know any other firm with this focus that I can do some research on?<p>I’m mainly trying to see if there are successful examples and to better understand the market. While there are many sequencing labs, we are not familiar with any bioinfo-only firm to process the data and run analyses.<p>Context: right now my friend is working as a bioinformatician in a university-sponsored research lab in Europe and mainly running internal analyses. Sequencing is done by third party labs as their center does not have the required equipment. His focus is rna and he has built a large suite of pipelines to execute several specialistic analysis on the data. As for myself, I’m an engineer and currently dipping my toes on computational setup for rna analysis pipelines.<p>Thanks for any input!
======
ademcan
Ex-bioinformatician here :) I had a very similar idea during my post-doc but
gave up as I realized how difficult it was to deal with research groups
(labs). They would usually just hire an intern bioinformatician using grant
(or extra) money instead of dealing with an external company. I am only
talking about Switzerland, I don't know what the situation is in other places.
You can check these two companies and maybe reach out to ask some questions:
\- [https://genexa.ch/](https://genexa.ch/) \-
[https://www.fasteris.com/dna/](https://www.fasteris.com/dna/) Good luck!

